# Cougar



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

I've just bought an O&W Cougar and after a bit of adjusting the regulator its keeping excellent time.

The down side is that one of the end pieces from the original bracelet is missing and the bezel has lost it's clicks and revolves too freely.

Has anyone any tips?

Edit, spelling correction has changed Cougar to Code Name.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve edited the title for you :wink2:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Is anybody else out there disappointed about the content of this thread after reading the title...? Just me then?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Davey P said:


> Is anybody else out there disappointed about the content of this thread after reading the title...? Just me then?


You dirty, dirty old man...










:lol:


----------



## danoafc (Sep 27, 2012)

Davey P said:


> Is anybody else out there disappointed about the content of this thread after reading the title...? Just me then?


+1 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2013)

And its for this very reason that in spite of it being a lovely looking watch I could never buy one. Imagine walking in saying "Just got myself a lovely little cougar on my arm"


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

At my age, a cougar would have to be at least over ninety, maybe even a hundred ldman:

:sadwalk:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve edited the title for you :wink2:


Perhaps I would get more sensible answers if you changed it back.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

have you asked Roy if he has anything tucked away in a box somewhere?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luddite said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve edited the title for you :wink2:
> ...


Maybe, but it`s more fun this way :lol:


----------

